# Red Snapper, Trigger and Shark Kayak style. Video



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Well I couldn't get anyone to go Friday, so I caught all the fish by myself. I slayed the fish the first time out of 2013. Hope you all enjoy it!
I'm having issues with my video program. When it uploads it is not as clear as the original video. It's good but not great. Enjoy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mt6lXLaorfc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

What program are you using? Are you telling it to process the final vid at 720/1080?


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

awesome video, FJ. Great music choice as well. Quality wasn't too bad. I enjoyed it, and thanks for sharing. O*D*W


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Ginzu said:


> What program are you using? Are you telling it to process the final vid at 720/1080?


I'm using Vegas Pro. There are so many settings for this program. I'm lost trying to figure it out.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

I have never used Vegas pro, but their has to be a setting when you upload to YouTube that gives you the option as to what resolution you want.


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Ginzu said:


> I have never used Vegas pro, but their has to be a setting when you upload to YouTube that gives you the option as to what resolution you want.


What program do you use?


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> awesome video, FJ. Great music choice as well. Quality wasn't too bad. I enjoyed it, and thanks for sharing. O*D*W


Thanks ODW!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice Video!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

FishJunky said:


> What program do you use?


I use IMovie on my wife's Mac. Really intuitive to use, plenty of functionality and it has never crashed on me.


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Ginzu said:


> I use IMovie on my wife's Mac. Really intuitive to use, plenty of functionality and it has never crashed on me.


Vegas Pro crashes on me all the time.


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Realtor said:


> Nice Video!


Thanks Realtor!


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

Looking on my iPhone and it says not available on this platform


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

How far off shore do you have to be to catch snapper like dat?
That is cool I priced them gopros they proud of them thangs....


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work and thanks for sharing your vid!
catch 'em up.


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Dang Dang said:


> Looking on my iPhone and it says not available on this platform


Can't watch it on a phone. I can't figure out the settings to be able to watch it on a phone. You have to watch it on a laptop or desktop computer.


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Yobenny said:


> How far off shore do you have to be to catch snapper like dat?
> That is cool I priced them gopros they proud of them thangs....


a couple of miles. Yes they are very proud of them GoPros.


----------



## vickroid (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice video! Thanks for posting. We went out about 3 miles looking for some bottom in the first parking lot west of Navarre beach condos. Found nada. Guess we will give it another go next weekend. We really want to get into some snapper this season! Good work


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

vickroid said:


> Nice video! Thanks for posting. We went out about 3 miles looking for some bottom in the first parking lot west of Navarre beach condos. Found nada. Guess we will give it another go next weekend. We really want to get into some snapper this season! Good work


Thanks for watching


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

*Watch on cell phone*

I think I fixed my settings on YouTube so that people can view my videos on their cell phones. Please let me know if you are able to watch it on your cell phone.


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

You got it right. Thanks for adjusting. Just watched it on my iPhone. Great video. Can't wait to get out there. I love how the first snapper decided he was ready to go.


----------

